# High Royds Morgue - Leeds - May 2008



## KingElvis (May 17, 2008)

Was close to here today so I thought I would have a quick look around. The morgue is still intact. Lovely old building soon to be someones home I guess.

Yes I know many many explorers have pass through before, including me, but what the hell....it's a classic

Also had a quick look round the pharmacy. All the old access holes are well nailed up.

Security is much more visible than my previous visits, vans and a guy mooching around too


----------



## MD (May 17, 2008)

nice one mate did you have a go on the slab?

what did the notice say near the window i missed that.

thing that got me in there was the floor all the mosaic tiles nice


----------



## Bryant (May 17, 2008)

Love the first few pictures! They really convey the 'clinical' and uncompromising nature of the place


----------



## greenwych (May 18, 2008)

*post mortem*

I was present at a pm in 1963--there wasnt much respect shown, one of the male nurses called Gwedolyn--his nickname of course--fainted!

greenwych


----------



## MD (May 18, 2008)

anyone know what this says??


----------



## BrickMan (May 18, 2008)

looks like fire action plan, they are usually displayed all over the shop 

or it could be certificate to work/companies insurance note, anything


----------



## restlessdreams (May 18, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> anyone know what this says??



If I remember correctly it's nothing exciting, I think it's instructions if there's a fire or something like that! First time I went I somehow missed it and spotted it on my pics when I got home, made sure I read it the next time I went and was very disappointed


----------



## KingElvis (May 18, 2008)

Yep that sign is just fire regs, nowt to get excited about LOL

Sorry


----------



## MD (May 18, 2008)

cheers anyway


----------



## fire*fly (May 18, 2008)

these are great, its nice to see a few different angles...I love a good morgue


----------



## freebird (May 26, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> what did the notice say near the window i missed that.



Here's my shot of the sign in the morgue just to prove it's nothing exciting!


----------

